# Summer house



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

After delivering the computer desk I got back in the shop to assemble some doors which will be part of a summer house build I have this coming week. These will be bi fold and are made of oak as they will have glass panels fitted.


I shall start the on site build on Tuesday.....weather permitting. :blink:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look good Alan.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hell Yeah, that is what I am talking about. Thanks for sharing. PLEASE share as much of the build as you have the time for pics. 
Very nice work, my compliments.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Does anyone else look at the pic and then look WAY back at a guys shop. I know I do and I can usually see something that makes me go, hmmm, I like that. 
And I find that usually the smaller shops, and I have had a few, have the best storage.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

fire65 said:


> Does anyone else look at the pic and then look WAY back at a guys shop. I know I do and I can usually see something that makes me go, hmmm, I like that.
> And I find that usually the smaller shops, and I have had a few, have the best storage.


I do the same thing. You can never tell what good ideas come out of looking into the depths of another guys shop. Tools, builds, and the way he may orient his stuff. Everyone has "stuff" that needs to be put somewhere.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, i eventually got started on the build today. I say eventually as the timber which was due to arrive at 8.30 am didn't arrive until 3.00pm! :angry: I think it helped when the customer rang them after I had three times to see what had happened. She got a bit irate on the phone and that seemed to do the trick as they then managed to get hold of the driver.....finally. Anyway I got the timbers cut for the base and then had problems with the Paslode gun I had borrowed! Undeterred out came the cordless and I set to work screwing it together. By the end of the day, well evening, I had the base down, levelled and ready for the framework. No pics as I ran out of time but will get some tomorrow when I return.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well as stated after a late start yesterday I managed to get the base down.

Today was much better as I got the frame erected and on to the roof.

Also happy to report the Paslode was working faultlessly on the second gas cell. (Still not sure what the problem is with the other cell? )
By the end of the day I had got almost all the roof beams finished. 

Got a friend helping me tomorrow so should get the roof finished and a start on the cladding.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking good Alan.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well the weather wasn't so kind today and I didn't get a lot done. No WIP pics due to the weather either but will get some tomorrow. Did manage to get the roof panels on and the felt underlay fitted.....in the rain and wind. :angry: also got the fascia in place. Hoping tomorrow is a better day and I can start on the cladding.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Is this for another happy customer, Al, or for yourself?


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

This is for a customer James. Well after all the hiccups of the past week we got a good day on the job today. As you can see we have moved the structure and built a plinth around the front. I have left enough room to remove the lower sections of ship lap so they can be replaced in the future. We got all of the cladding finished today and spent time making the infills and the trims. 

By the end of today we had got all of the lower rockwool in and the vapour barrier tacked in place. 

My assistant is away tomorrow so I will spend the day in the shop and get the doors ready for fitting.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that sure is nice...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That looks really nice Alan.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. Well I am almost there and just need to add the door trims and handles. Glad to say the customer is very happy with it and even the electrician was impressed. :dance3: Will be returning tomorrow to finish off the snagging and receive a cheque. 
Well I am almost there and just need to add the door trims and handles. Glad to say the customer is very happy with it and even the electrician was impressed.  Will be returning tomorrow to finish off the snagging and receive a cheque.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I returned to the job today to get the door trims fitted to make sure it was watertight. I have had to order the handles as no one in town had any stainless steel ones in stock. :blink: My own fault I should have ordered them earlier. I will get them fitted next week. :laugh:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Alan, your attention to detail is outstanding...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Unbelievable work Alan looks great.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice work! Very good looking effort.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

What is the purpose of a summer house as they seem pretty small . Like there not living in there correct? 
Or is it like a glorified gazebo that sits on the beach?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Rick
I believe in the UK a summer house is what in the the USA will a garden shed


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Rick
> I believe in the UK a summer house is what in the the USA will a garden shed


USA - shop annex....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Semipro said:


> Rick
> I believe in the UK a summer house is what in the the USA will a garden shed


Well that explains it as I couldn't figure out where the bathroom and kitchen were. I believe we call them tool sheds up here


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

A summer house is a little bit more up-market than a shed! It's mainly a place to sit and enjoy the garden. If you live in the south or east of England, it shades you from the sun in summer, and if you're in the north or west it keeps the rain off 

It looks great Alan, a real quality job.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Here along the south coast of the NJ shore we call them several names like Cabana, Pool House, Garden House or the best one *The Mother-in-Laws stateroom*.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

AndyL said:


> A summer house is a little bit more up-market than a shed! It's mainly a place to sit and enjoy the garden. If you live in the south or east of England, it shades you from the sun in summer, and if you're in the north or west it keeps the rain off
> 
> It looks great Alan, a real quality job.


Makes sense as it looks a little over the top for a tool shed


----------

